# I just saw a 3 year old's circ'd penis



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My kids and I are at the mall and I came out of the restroom and saw a woman changing a boy who was about 3. Plain as day you could see he was circ'd. So weird to see! I don't think I've seen any IRL circ'd penises - especially kid ones- in a long time. It looked so... dry, monochrome, scarred, and erect. The moment the woman did his diaper back up was the moment my boys came out followed a few seconds later by my daughter, so they didn't see. I wonder what they would have said - if anything. I can hear my 5-year-old in my imagination saying "Did they cut his penis, Mommy?"

Reminds me that if my boyfriend and I break up, odds are that my next partner will be circ'd. I am so spoiled having an intact boyfriend now for almost 2 years!

ETA that we are in SE Mich.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

That's sad.

It is interesting though, because the only intact penis I've ever really seen is my sons. Every other boy I know is circ'd. Circ used to be the norm for me, but after getting used to my sons intact penis, circ'd ones just look. wrong. Even DH's. I can't look at it now without seeing his scar and I wish I could wish a foreskin on him.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

It is painful to look at a circ'd penis. It looks totally denuded and unatural.


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

DS and all of his friends are intact, except one. When the little boys are all running around naked in the wading pool, the circ'd kid looks so strange to me. I have to make an effort not to flinch or stare. Poor kid. His parents are from the midwest (we're in Oregon), they probably didn't want him to "look different". Ironic, huh?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gottaknit* 
DS and all of his friends are intact, except one. When the little boys are all running around naked in the wading pool, the circ'd kid looks so strange to me. I have to make an effort not to flinch or stare. Poor kid. His parents are from the midwest (we're in Oregon), they probably didn't want him to "look different". Ironic, huh?


That's where I am- the Midwest- although it may be closer than 50/50 since we are in Hippy Town (aka Ann Arbor)









I remember changing a circ'd boy in the church nursery back when I was pregnant with Noah... or maybe Nataleigh was a new baby. I dunno. But it was in 2000, about. His shaft skin was twisted in a cork-screw: the median raphe (that line that goes from the anus all the way to the tip of the foreskin) went around the shaft. I know there can be some variation in them- my intact boyfriend's has a triangle shape near the base! - but twisty shouldn't be part of it.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam* 
It is painful to look at a circ'd penis. It looks totally denuded and unatural.









Yeah- and all the same color. The glans is purple or dark red and so my mind subconsciously tells me that when I see the glans I should see not only a RED shiny glans, but the dark vascularisation of the inner foreskin, too, with some "wrinkles". You have to pull the shaft skin down to the base pretty tightly to get there to be NO movable skin in an intact penis.


----------



## DklovesMkandJK (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 









That's sad.

It is interesting though, because the only intact penis I've ever really seen is my sons. Every other boy I know is circ'd. Circ used to be the norm for me, but after getting used to my sons intact penis, circ'd ones just look. wrong. Even DH's. I can't look at it now without seeing his scar and I wish I could wish a foreskin on him.

I feel the same way. I see DH after his shower and just think "poor baby...look what they did to you"


----------



## foreskin friendly (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 









That's sad.

It is interesting though, because the only intact penis I've ever really seen is my sons. Every other boy I know is circ'd. Circ used to be the norm for me, but after getting used to my sons intact penis, circ'd ones just look. wrong. Even DH's. I can't look at it now without seeing his scar and I wish I could wish a foreskin on him.

I wasn't brave enough to say that before about my feelings when I see my hunny's. This is just lately. Wonder how many others feel this way?


----------



## shimmerMom (Nov 25, 2005)

i saw my first ever circ'd penis a few weeks ago, a 5 month old. I was so shocked by its appearance I had to ask if he was circ'd, I just didn't even know what to expect.

It looked bizzare, like a little turtle hiding







:


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

My son who is intact looks so normal to me we were at the beach the other day and there happen to be a little boy running around naked of course he was circ'd and it looked so unnatural like he had something on his penis pushing the skin back..

I also feel the same way about DH but I don't let him know it because of how sensitive he is knowing the fact that his mom had him circ'd...and I don't want him to think that I hate his penis.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

It looks so wrong







:

love and peace.


----------



## ErinsJuneBug (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 









That's sad.

It is interesting though, because the only intact penis I've ever really seen is my sons. Every other boy I know is circ'd. Circ used to be the norm for me, but after getting used to my sons intact penis, circ'd ones just look. wrong. Even DH's. I can't look at it now without seeing his scar and I wish I could wish a foreskin on him.

I'm glad i'm not the only one who feels that way. I used to think intact penis's looked weird...that was until i started researching about circumcision. I work in a pediatrics office and see little naked babies all the time and it grosses me out to see a circ'd baby now. Especially newborns who are all red and swollen and cut - it just makes me think of an errect penis on a baby. sooooo unnatrual. And while i obviously love DH (and his penis) i really wish he still had a foreskin, and every time (TMI) i dont orgasm or it hurts to have sex, in the back of my mind i think "would this not be happening if he was intact"

I obviously would never share this with him, but it makes me sad =(


----------



## healthymantra (Nov 12, 2005)

OMG!!!
Thank goodness someone else feels like this!
I was feeling so mean, because I'd think these exact same thoughts, and DH is SOOOOOOO sensitive if he thinks I think there's something wrong with him. It's really unfair, because it's something I can't even talk to him about.
He didn't argue with me when I said we weren't going to even THINK about doing this to our son, but at the same time, when his brother did it to his son he said 'why not, it's tradition in this country'. I think to actively disagree with his brother, is to admit there's something wrong with his own manhood.
And there is







:
There, I'm a total b#$%*, aren't I!


----------



## ErinsJuneBug (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *healthymantra* 
I think to actively disagree with his brother, is to admit there's something wrong with his own manhood.
And there is







:
There, I'm a total b#$%*, aren't I!

No, you are dead on.

That was one of the hardest parts for DH - to actually come to the realization that he was a victum of genital mutilation, at the hands of his own parents (so to speak). All men love their penis, and it has taken him a longggg time to realize that 'gee maybe i would have liked having a foreskin'


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErinsJuneBug* 
I'm glad i'm not the only one who feels that way. I used to think intact penis's looked weird...that was until i started researching about circumcision. I work in a pediatrics office and see little naked babies all the time and it grosses me out to see a circ'd baby now. Especially newborns who are all red and swollen and cut - it just makes me think of an errect penis on a baby. sooooo unnatrual. And while i obviously love DH (and his penis) i really wish he still had a foreskin, and every time (TMI) i dont orgasm or it hurts to have sex, in the back of my mind i think "would this not be happening if he was intact"

I obviously would never share this with him, but it makes me sad =(

I do this too....wonder what sex would be like if he had one.

This may be TMI, but last night we were watching a naughty movie...







: Anyhow, the man was intact and DH noticed and we were watching how differently it performed.....it made me sad. Then I asked DH (who is thinking of restoring) "what would happen if you restored and hated it?" He was like, "That would NEVER happen! I would LOVE to have a foreskin!"
All I could do was think, "me too."


----------



## GoodMomma (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
My kids and I are at the mall and I came out of the restroom and saw a woman changing a boy who was about 3. Plain as day you could see he was circ'd. So weird to see! I don't think I've seen any IRL circ'd penises - especially kid ones- in a long time. It looked so... dry, monochrome, scarred, and erect. The moment the woman did his diaper back up was the moment my boys came out followed a few seconds later by my daughter, so they didn't see. I wonder what they would have said - if anything. I can hear my 5-year-old in my imagination saying "Did they cut his penis, Mommy?"

Reminds me that if my boyfriend and I break up, odds are that my next partner will be circ'd. I am so spoiled having an intact boyfriend now for almost 2 years!

ETA that we are in SE Mich.

I know how you feel! I react the same way when I see my sons....


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 
Circ used to be the norm for me, but after getting used to my sons intact penis, circ'd ones just look. wrong. Even DH's. I can't look at it now without seeing his scar and I wish I could wish a foreskin on him.

Me too exactly.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

I've been guilty for feeling very offended whenever I saw a babies glans exposed. To me it represented an erect penis. It was just too weird to me! I wanted to say, "Cover that up!"

This was a little after I've learned all I know. At first, every time I saw my ds glans exposed I would break down and cry. When he got older and I was use to seeing my other ds intact I felt like the exposed glans should be covered up. My ds1 has such a sweet sweet spirit. It was much more than his flesh being violated after his birth. His tiny tender soul was raped!!!!!


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

I worked with 2 year olds this past July and diaper changes on the circed boys broke my heart. I couldn't imagine that these sweet boys had to live thru that as newborns. Thankfully about 60% of the boys were intact.


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foreskin friendly* 
I wasn't brave enough to say that before about my feelings when I see my hunny's. This is just lately. Wonder how many others feel this way?









i do. i just feel sad about the whole situation. and i know i will never be able to talk to him about restoring.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodMomma* 
I know how you feel! I react the same way when I see my sons....
























share your story with others, help educate them.


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

At the swimming pool sometimes you see a few little boys running around in the lockerroom naked. It just seems from what I see is that most the circ. penises don't hang down they just seem to stick straight out and the intact penis seems to hang down. Its like a lot of the penis got cut off. Just a strange observation and not true in all cases.


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

This is one of those times that I just feel so lucky to say...I have never seen a cir'd penis. I don't know if it's because of where I live, but I never have....and this will sound bad but, I've seen a lot of penises














...or...peni?


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lurable* 
This is one of those times that I just feel so lucky to say...I have never seen a cir'd penis. I don't know if it's because of where I live, but I never have....and this will sound bad but, I've seen a lot of penises














...or...peni?


You must live in a lucky area.


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathy1_10* 
You must live in a lucky area.

yes--I grew up in a small town in NB, Canada. I never knew circ'ing really existed until I came here.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, Atlantic Canada has always had historically low circumcision rates (...except for that *bizarre* P.E.I. [Prince Edward Island] which has the _highest_ circ rates in Canada at 29%!!!!). Newfoundland has a virtually 0%!









Unscientific, but I went to one of those online personals profile dating sites and searched for guys 18-23 (might have been 25... I forget







) and it has the option to give their "status". Well, I'm happy to say out of 50 search results, only 1 was circumcised!!!!
















To the PP, isn't it true that they remove HALF of the skin of the penis during MGM? I think this is why circ'd seem to stick out and intact seem to hang.


----------



## MamaCiz (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow, it's so refreshing to see that so many of you see an intact penis as normal!!! It is quite the opposite for me! When i found out i was pregnant with a son, i really struggled with the whole circ. debate. To me, it was genital mutilation, but it is such a norm in this society that i didn't want him hating me forever for leaving him intact! I even had to research what an uncircumcised one looked like online cause i had never seen one, and to be honest with you all, they looked kinda gross and freaky. But, that is simply because i am so used to cirumsized ones... which, to me is messed up that i should see a natural penis as gross or freaky!!!
I don't know a single person who is incircumsized, and my decision to leave Sawyer intact was met with ONLY negativity, but, i am so glad that he is intact and we are making the world more natural and how it should be! Keep up the great and inspiring work, mommas!


----------



## savienu (May 26, 2007)

I have limited exposure with intact penii- none sexually, and I know of 1 baby boy that is intact. I have 2 male friends that are intact, and one just had a son who is intact, and they live 3 hours away. I don't know of anyone in my area who left their baby boy intact, and it makes me sick. Circ'ed penises just look so WRONG now, especially a child's circ'd penis.


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErinsJuneBug* 
And while i obviously love DH (and his penis) i really wish he still had a foreskin, and every time (TMI) i dont orgasm or it hurts to have sex, in the back of my mind i think "would this not be happening if he was intact"

I obviously would never share this with him, but it makes me sad =(

Why not share your feelings with him? I finally did and my hubby is now restoring! I was very sensitive about it and made sure to let him know that I loved ALL of him no matter what, and let him do the research and decide on his own. He thanks me all the time for speaking up and letting him know how I felt.


----------



## prayingfor2 (Jul 16, 2007)

You know, since my son was born my stomach turns when I see a circ'd penis. Its the weirdest thing. I know I get this perplexed look on my face. My fear is one day someone will say something about me staring. I don't mean to, it just looks sooo odd, off?


----------



## EarthMommy80 (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 









That's sad.

It is interesting though, because the only intact penis I've ever really seen is my sons. Every other boy I know is circ'd. Circ used to be the norm for me, but after getting used to my sons intact penis, circ'd ones just look. wrong. Even DH's. I can't look at it now without seeing his scar and I wish I could wish a foreskin on him.









: I am shocked that in SE MI that is the 1st circed penis you have seen, totaly opposite here, and I'm in SE MI also!!!


----------



## o4smommy (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 
I do this too....wonder what sex would be like if he had one.

This may be TMI, but last night we were watching a naughty movie...







: Anyhow, the man was intact and DH noticed and we were watching how differently it performed.....it made me sad. Then I asked DH (who is thinking of restoring) "what would happen if you restored and hated it?" He was like, "That would NEVER happen! I would LOVE to have a foreskin!"
All I could do was think, "me too."










TMI here...hubby is intact and the sex is UNBELIEVABLE


----------

